# صاعق الروج - حمرة الشفاة



## دانة الشاطئ (23 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 



تسحة طيبة وبعد .. 

تم بحمدلله وصول نوع جديد وفريد من الصواعق الكهربائية تميزنا به حصريا عن الباقين كعادتنا { منذ 11عام } من تاريخ بداية علاقتنا مع عملائنا الكرام ..
وذلك حرصا على توفير ما يحتاجه الناس ويرغبه أولا بأول وتلبية جميع الرغبات بمختلف الاسعار والصناعات
ولله الحمد اعلانات بعضها أعلن من تاريخ 2009 وإلى الآن موجودة وبنفس الاسم و رقم التواصل القديم
أنشأنا أسمنا بالسوق الألكتروني بالثقة والأمانة وإرضاء الجميع

:: نوع الجهاز الجديد :: 
هو صاعق كهرباء على شكل حمرة الشفاة 
- سهل الإخفاء للنسبه للنساء 
- قوته مذهله بالنسبه لحجمة البسيط 
- يحتوي على كشاف اناره قوية بالإضافة إلى الصاعق وكلا منهم له زر تشغيل منفصل
- الصاعق مضمون لدينا ولمده عام كامل (12شهر)
- أسعارنا الأقل بالسوق المحلي وهو ((450 ريال)) للجهاز الواحد مع الضمان 

وهذه بعض الصور للصاعق الكهربائي الجديد // 

تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552




تم تغير رقم التواصل الى /0501289552





# يوجد مجموعه مضمونة من الليازر الزرقاء بعيدة المدى الحارقه والغير حارقه بجميع الصناعات ومختلف الأسعار تبدأ من 750 وإلى ال1250 ريال 
# يوجد ليازر الخضراء وأسعارها تبدأ من 99 ريال وإلى 350 ريال
# يوجد مجموعة جديدة لم يتم ذكرها بالاعلان من الصواعق الكهربائية وأسعارها تبدأ من 250 ريال وتنتهي عند 850 ريال ومضمونة من عام الى عامين حسب الصناعة 
# بضاعتنا تتجدد بشكل شهري ولله الحمد .. فأي جهاز ترغب به تفضل بسؤالنا عنه ونحن نتشرف بخدمتك بأي وقت كان
.
.
.
.
__________________________
الموقع : الرياض - غرب الرياض بالتحديد
# يوجد توصيل الى المنزل ب 30 ريال 
# يوجد شحن لخارج الرياض يبدأ من 10 ريال وإلى 120 ريال 
للتواصل // 
0501289552 - أخوكم صالح الدوسري


|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| {{ --إبراء ذمة --}} |
| الرجاء أخباري باطلاعك على الإعلان عبر موقع اسواق التجارة السعودية ليتم تحويل العمولة |
|بعد البيع | | |
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|


----------

